# Boris Bike Racing!



## Smurfy (24 May 2014)

Sorry, I can't resist sticking this in the racing sub-forum!

*London cycle hire race to be held at Smithfield Market *
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-27541198

Any Londoners tempted? Would it be considered poor form to whip the pedals off, and temporarily install your own clipless pedals?


----------



## JasonHolder (24 May 2014)

The crime is getting caught changing pedals  I would!


----------

